# Will you run?



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

With all this talk about preserving hunting rights, which I am 100% behind, has anyone given thought to running for office themselves...whether it be in your own state legislatures or wherever? I mean, I know it would suck and be an unforgiving job, but if we really want to push our agenda wouldn't we want one of us there doing the fighting? Just a thought I had after reading about that jerk in the Nebraska legislature.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

*years...*

Unfortunately politicking is just that. It would take many of us years to be able to succesfully run a campaign. Starting locally then expanding. Seems like politics is all about rubbing elbows with the people already in office. I don't know that I would like that.

I am going to run for my city council though, so its a start.

Ryan


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*I'd vote for you.*

Spobow, you would have my vote, along with JerryNJ and several others here.

Me? No, they wouldn't even let me be on a jury, let alone sit in office. Even I can't live up to my opinions and my ethics. Just ask my wife. :teeth:


----------



## bowriter (Jul 25, 2004)

I have been asked a couple times to run for public office. For me to do so would mean giving up one of my major sources of income, (newspaper writer), during the campaign due to the equal time stipulation. But that aside, I find I am much more effective working from the outside.

Besides...I don't own a tie.


----------



## PastrBob (Jan 19, 2005)

*PastrBob*

I agree with Bowriter: "There's more than one way of skinning a cat," as the old saying goes; but you don't have to become a cat to skin a cat.


----------

